# MTX ThunderLink Expert Interconnects



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

I would have put this in the classifieds as a WTB post, but I don't have enough posts yet to do that. So, I figured this was the next best place to ask a question about 13 year old product.

I am looking for another 5M set of MTX ThunderLink Expert Interconnects. I have been using the 2 sets I have since 2001, but I am thinking about getting a new deck and will need an additional set to fully use the capabilities of the new source.

Can anyone help?


----------

